# iHunt app by Ruger



## Jjbine (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking for a decent caller but don't what to spend the dollars on a FoxPro. I know you get what you pay for, but stumbled upon this app. Started to do Google research, but I value the opinions more on this site that the people on the net. Anyone with good or bad experience with this?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ghernandez (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Jim,
I too have the IHunt app. Its a great tool to learn the different vocalizations and different distress sounds that can be used in the field. However, its not easy to get those recordings on a caller or speakers without having a "unnatural" sound to them.
My personal opinion is that it will be worth spending the money on a FoxPro game call. You can buy the Icotec gc500 for a lesser price but the sounds FoxPro calls put out is just unbelievable.
Good Luck


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Agreed. I always preach buy the best you can afford and you'll save in the long run. Almost every time I don't heed my own advice, I end up paying for it. Buying a cheap Flextone e-call is a classic example. 

Buy a Foxpro and thank us later! Lol
But seriously, Foxpro offers calls for all budgets. Their low end options keep getting better. You could check out allpredatorcalls.com or other websites and look for a a sale as well. Thats where I got mine. Got a Fury2 for $300. Discontinued model, but the guys at Foxpro will still service them. They upgraded my remote shortly after I got it. 

Good luck


----------

